# Facharbeit zu Videospielen



## k0nradB (5. März 2014)

Hi,

Ich besuche zur Zeit den 11. Jahrgang eines Gymnasiums in Niedersachsen und sitze momentan an einer Facharbeit zum Einfluss von Videospielen auf die Gesellschaft.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ihr an meiner Umfrage dazu teilnehmt, das würde mir sehr weiterhelfen.

https://www.umfrageonline.com/s/c103d0c

Danke euch!


----------



## PHENOMII (5. März 2014)

Hab das mal ausgefüllt. Dauert auch nicht wirklich lange. 2-3 Minuten wenn überhaupt.

Hoffe, dass du noch mehr Teilnehmer finden wirst. Und viel Glück und Erfolg bei der Auswertung


----------



## natalie (5. März 2014)

Habe auch teilgenommen. Viel Erfolg bei deiner Arbeit.


----------



## Offset (5. März 2014)

Hab das mal gemacht, geht ja schnell. Erfahren wir die Ergebnisse auch?


----------



## noxXx (5. März 2014)

Spiele ich mit oder gegen andere Spieler? Ja/Nein

WTF? Was bedeuten ja und nein in dem Zusammenhang?


----------



## FrozenEYZ (5. März 2014)

Nem anderen Niedersachsen hilft man doch gerne


----------

